# My seascapes



## AnnaDawsonArt

Soft pastel A3


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Finished my new one today, "Play of the sun" soft pastel A3


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Splash, soft pastel, A3


----------



## dickhutchings

I'm speechless. These are fabulous


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

dickhutchings said:


> I'm speechless. These are fabulous


thank you very much :smile:


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Rolling waves, by me, soft pastel, A3, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Peaceful evening, soft pastel A3


----------



## Kirtleypete

Breathtakingly beautiful.

Peter


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Kirtleypete said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful.
> 
> Peter


Peter thank you very much :smile:


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Raging waves, soft pastel A3


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Calm mood, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Greatness of the sea, by me, soft pastel A3


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Emotions, soft pastel A3


----------



## Steve Neul

Could you show us how you create such a realistic image of water?


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Steve Neul said:


> Could you show us how you create such a realistic image of water?


i have some progress photos


----------



## Steve Neul

Are you using acrylic or oil paint? Do you allow each step to dry completely?


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Steve Neul said:


> Are you using acrylic or oil paint? Do you allow each step to dry completely?


i only using a soft pastel


----------



## Steve Neul

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> i only using a soft pastel


To tell you the truth I didn't know anything about pastels. I found a U-Tube video and looks pretty interesting. In the video the guy had something in a spray can but didn't explain what it was. I assume it's something that seals the pastels so someone doesn't smear it by touching it.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Steve Neul said:


> To tell you the truth I didn't know anything about pastels. I found a U-Tube video and looks pretty interesting. In the video the guy had something in a spray can but didn't explain what it was. I assume it's something that seals the pastels so someone doesn't smear it by touching it.


artists never spray a fixative over the work, this spoils the colour of the picture, a fixative is used between layers, and pastel paintings are stored under tracing paper or directly in a frame with a mount and glass


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Pronto, soft pastel, A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Dance of the sea, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Tenderness, soft pastel, A3, by me, 2020


----------



## Rissa

Awesome art captured perfectly


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Rissa said:


> Awesome art captured perfectly


thank you very much :smile:


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Rising wave, soft pastel, A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Sunbeams, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Marble wave, soft pastel A3


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Irresistible wave, soft pastel A3, 2020, by me


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

The storm is raging, by me, soft pastel A3, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Storm, me, soft pastel A3, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Satisfaction, me, soft pastel A3, 2020


----------



## Pittarello

The effect of the movement that the waves give is truly unique


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Harmony of the sea, me, soft pastel A3, 2020


----------



## Pittarello

They are so realistic they look like photos !!!


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Pittarello said:


> They are so realistic they look like photos !!!


thank you very much :smile:


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Calmness, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## Rissa

awesome art work


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

thanks :smile:


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Music of the sea, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Decided to move away from my style and that’s what happened, what do you think?


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Wave, soft pastel A3, me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Rainbow wave, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Ocean, by me, soft pastel A3, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Everything is in motion, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Polar fairytale, soft pastel, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Botany Bay, soft pastel, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Gorgeous day, soft pastel A3 , by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Allegretto, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Playful mood, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

My soul, soft pastel, 30x42cm, by me, 2021


----------



## LizaPaizisCreations

These are absolutely stunning Anna! I love all of them


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

LizaPaizisCreations said:


> These are absolutely stunning Anna! I love all of them


thanks a lot :smile:


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Wave, soft pastel, 29x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## Shazelle

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Rainbow wave, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


Love these !


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Good morning, soft pastel, by me, 29x40 cm, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Sounds of nature, soft pastel, by me, 30x42cm, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Reflection, soft pastel, A3, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Just a sea, soft pastel A3, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Summer memories, soft pastel A3, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Gold of the sea, soft pastel A3, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Gracefulness, soft pastel A3, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Transparency of the sea, soft pastel A3, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Energy of motion, soft pastel, 42x30cm, by me, 2021


----------



## serene

Wow, Anna. Mesmerizing.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

serene said:


> Wow, Anna. Mesmerizing.


many thanks


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Coastal wave, soft pastel A3, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Crystals of the sea, soft pastel A3, by me, 2021


----------



## serene

Very realistic Anna, great.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

serene said:


> Very realistic Anna, great.


thank you so much


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Warm morning, soft pastel A3, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Hot glass, soft pastel, 42x31cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Deep blue sea, soft pastel, 28x28cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Breath of the ocean, soft pastel, 42x31cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Sunset, soft pastel, 29x29cm, by me, 2021


----------



## serene

Mind blowing


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

serene said:


> Mind blowing


thank you


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Dreams should come true, soft pastel, 29x29cm, by me, 2021


----------



## serene

Wow, you are too good


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

serene said:


> Wow, you are too good


many thanks


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

After the storm, soft pastel, 29x29cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Hyde Park, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Droplets, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Freshness, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Overflows, soft pastel, 29x29cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Surf, soft pastel, 29x29cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Appeasement, soft pastel, 29x29cm, by me, 2021


----------



## sarahjahan

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Soft pastel A3


beautiful work! loved the detailing. can you please guide me on how can I also upload the attachment?


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Life, soft pastel, 40x32cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Heaven on earth, soft pastel, 29x29cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Grace of the ocean, soft pastel, 40x32cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Coastal stones, soft pastel, 29x29cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Enchantment, soft pastel, 60x48cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Dream island, soft pastel, 29x29cm, by me, 2021


----------



## Jijijifv

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Soft pastel A3


Pretty. Nice


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Herne Bay, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Harmony, soft pastel, 29x29cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Cornwall memories, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

A look into the future, soft pastel, 47x47cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Splash, soft pastel, 30x30cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Newquay Cornwall, soft pastel, 31x31cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

My passion, soft pastel, 32x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

The rage, soft pastel, 32x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Summer, soft pastel, 32x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Blues, soft pastel, 40x32cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Suspense, soft pastel, 30x30cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Bubbles, soft pastel, 30x30cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Blend, soft pastel, 40x32cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Up,







soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Beauty of the wave, soft pastel, 32x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Tropical beach, soft pastel, 40x32cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

La mer est belle, soft pastel, 30x30cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

State of mind, soft pastel, 40x32cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

The Perfect Storm, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## 3Eggs

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> State of mind, soft pastel, 40x32cm, by me, 2021
> View attachment 67375


Beautiful work showing excellent control. I'm delighted to award you this critic's 2 silver and 1 golden egg.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Lighthouse, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2021


----------



## 3Eggs

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Finished my new one today, "Play of the sun" soft pastel A3


You probably don't know about my job which sometimes provides me with an opportunity to speak about an artist's wonderful or woeful art. I'll not comment about your latest work unless you either are required to put on your armor or get out your champagne glass. Or, I could say nothing. The choices are yours.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

3Eggs said:


> You probably don't know about my job which sometimes provides me with an opportunity to speak about an artist's wonderful or woeful art. I'll not comment about your latest work unless you either are required to put on your armor or get out your champagne glass. Or, I could say nothing. The choices are yours.
> View attachment 67427


thank you very much


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

In the open sea, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Symphony of nature, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Hope, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Night music, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## 3Eggs

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Night music, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021
> View attachment 67533


I believe any critique of this picture would have to conclude that you have a perfect foreground. The mid-ground color closer in to the wave "might" be worthy of a bit of color change, but that is being picky. Are there more details seen at the horizon line than could be there? You also have clouds billowing upward from the horizon. They have sharper edges than I would agree with, but then again possibly, the huge cloud is closer to the front than I'm seeing. This is technically an overall great piece, especially in the foreground. I believe that all viewers would agree that you have mastered pastels, just pay closer to the composition and bring it up to your excellent abilities.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Faith, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## 3Eggs

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Faith, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021
> View attachment 67555


Faith is a good title. You really do keep getting better and better with your oceans/waves/etc. It's obvious that you have put a lot of compositional thought into it. Water almost always reflects the sky above both in color and mood. I think you could provide your own critique of just how well you've accomplished that phenomenon.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

3Eggs said:


> Faith is a good title. You really do keep getting better and better with your oceans/waves/etc. It's obvious that you have put a lot of compositional thought into it. Water almost always reflects the sky above both in color and mood. I think you could provide your own critique of just how well you've accomplished that phenomenon.


....... I know, but I wanted so much emerald fabulous water (((


----------



## 3Eggs

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> ....... I know, but I wanted so much emerald fabulous water (((


But, it IS fabulous water! It's full of energy and appears alive! I don't know if you are able to give yourself credit, but you should. Not all of any artist's work is wonderful. Ha! It can't be. But we each take what we do best or have done best and combine it with something else we do best in a continual refinement of ourselves and our talent until we approach becoming a master. I understand emerald fabulous water. The poet inside each artist must almost be brought to tears with it. We must also become almost very tough on ourselves, take the next step into and maybe not onto the canvas. You have that capability, and everyone who sees your work knows this. So, splash in, but do the self critique if only not to change the composition, but to ultimately become better and better at what you do. I have a suggestion: visit this url, see if it will be of interest. Oil Pastels - WetCanvas: Online Living for Artists


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Euphoria, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2021


----------



## 3Eggs

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Euphoria, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2021
> View attachment 67556


Euphoria due to perfection ...by the artist. CONGRATULATIONS and first prize to you! This is *world* *class* art.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

3Eggs said:


> Euphoria due to perfection ...by the artist. CONGRATULATIONS and first prize to you! This is *world* *class* art.


Mike, you spoil me ... but seriously, your words cut into my soul yesterday and I could not find a place for myself, and in the evening, I realized, I need to draw, throw everything straight, turn on the lamp and draw, and I did it
thank you very much and do not leave this site, without you it will be boring and dreary here


----------



## 3Eggs

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Mike, you spoil me ... but seriously, your words cut into my soul yesterday and I could not find a place for myself, and in the evening, I realized, I need to draw, throw everything straight, turn on the lamp and draw, and I did it
> thank you very much and do not leave this site, without you it will be boring and dreary here


Anna, thank you . But you know I'll always remain hard hitting with my critique. I can tell where you get in a hurry and where you spend extra time on details . 😁 I don't use the words world class but maybe once every two years .


AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Mike, you spoil me ... but seriously, your words cut into my soul yesterday and I could not find a place for myself, and in the evening, I realized, I need to draw, throw everything straight, turn on the lamp and draw, and I did it
> thank you very much and do not leave this site, without you it will be boring and dreary here


Thank you. Actually, I had been intending to remove myself from this site. It's part of a larger company like most forum sites are, but unlike the one I strongly suggest that you take advantage of called Wet Canvas, this forum is not maintained by the parent company. I would not be surprised if they shut it down.
And by the way, I seldom if ever use the words, "world class", and my critique is usually on the brash side. But truth is truth and more often than not, truth can appear very ugly. Personally, I think you owe it to yourself to do two things: One is to move up in this world of made-fast art. There are others who have talent like yours, and they should move up too, but people make their own decisions-- as they should. I looked into Artist Forum as a means to fill in a time slot. Finding your talent here has been a very pleasant surprise. The Artist Forum admin is almost non existent, and for that reason I will soon definitely remove myself from it. Two--We each have a limited time on this planet. What we ultimately do with our time should be extremely important to each of us. *You are absolutely correct*! Draw! I too must do the same. I have proof that each time we repeat a process, our result becomes better. Right now, I have a 5 year old grandson's drawing on my large floor easel. I don't care what he draws, I encourage him. Actually he does pretty darn good, and he draws fast and completes what he's wanting to represent. I began drawing at age 4 (still have those), and I'll repeat this, the more we work, the better we become at it. 
Most of us who can accomplish various things will endeavor to involve ourselves with those things. MAYBE this ability can get in the way of our genius. Maybe it doesn't, but I for one remain ever mindful that focus on my best ability is where I should be.
I have to laugh at myself every time I wake up at 3 a.m. with a completed painting done in my mind. I make notes into a sketch pad beside my bed, then attempt to return asleep. A Picasso, well, two Picasso's really hang in our guest bathroom. Several of my paintings hang in there too because the new gallery has yet to get finished. Paintings are everywhere! Picasso made over 12,000 drawings, (some aren't so great). I have work measured by weight. What will my family do with all of it?? But that's the point if we want to delve into philosophy. I should end this. The point is, I'll quote from my blog: _Get a grip on the fact that art and humanity together *is *a process, and we are given to its creation! Also, all of it is creation given to us_.
keep on keeping on.😁


----------



## 3Eggs

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Euphoria, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2021
> View attachment 67556


Also, I knew from within the back of my mind, how could I not have realized from first sight of your work that you make art as did Rachmaninoff compose his music?


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Fortitude, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## 3Eggs

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Fortitude, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021
> View attachment 67560


Same as the waves, you're on a roll aren't ya. The light on the boat made this one right. I'm wondering if a small amount of moon would add to or detract from this composition?


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

3Eggs said:


> Same as the waves, you're on a roll aren't ya. The light on the boat made this one right. I'm wondering if a small amount of moon would add to or detract from this composition?


perhaps the moon would also be in place here, but I wanted to portray a very dark day


----------



## pastelartprints

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Soft pastel A3


Love your collection! I have also a collection of soft pastel *beach art prints*.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Beauty of strength, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## 3Eggs

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Beauty of strength, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021
> View attachment 67575


A complete artist has control of their medium. An master/artist also has a great understanding of his/her subject and knows how to convey it all for us to view and experience. Such is Anna's art, and we, the viewers are privileged to have seen her pastel creations .


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Night of silence, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Beacon of hope, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Ghosts of the past, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

At the mercy of the elements, soft pastel, 40x50cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Sea of dreams, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Moon tango, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Serenity, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Infinity, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## Jijijifv

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Finished my new one today, "Play of the sun" soft pastel A3


Do you work in oils ? My stuff needs a lot of work. 💲💲


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Jijijifv said:


> Do you work in oils ? My stuff needs a lot of work. 💲💲


no only soft pastels


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Chase your dreams, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021 
This painting was laying for more than two weeks, well, I didn’t like it, but today my beloved person, my mentor, my dad-uncle said, I saw one of your picture, it needs scarlet sails, and so I finished it (I don’t like to redraw, but this is a completely different case) now I have my soul in place and the new


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Moonlight, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Ocean power, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Return, soft pastel, 40x32cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

To spite all the winds, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

At the end of the day, soft pastel, 41x32cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Complete Serenity, soft pastel, 32x41cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

The sound of the waves, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Charm of the evening, soft pastel, 41x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Ocean, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Last sunset, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Maldives, 30x30cm, soft pastel and pastel pencils, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

The Beauty of Silence, soft pastel, 42x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Give me peace, soft pastel, 41x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Breath of a breeze, soft pastel, 41x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Coastal wave, soft pastel, 42x31cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

The sea is rough - one, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2022


----------



## Suhail

Great paintings and fantastic details in each painting. Light reflection is very beautiful.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Holding breath, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2022


----------



## Suhail

Looking at your painting and for a split second, I actually felt like holding my breath before even reading the title of the painting. Beautiful painting.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Excitement, soft pastel, 42x31cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Waiting for the night, soft pastel, 32x41cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Last rays, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Evening Tranquility, 40x40cm, soft pastel, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Ocean coast, me, soft pastel, 41x32cm, 2022


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Beautiful work, as always, Anna.
Thank you for your continued contributions to the forum. Your use of pastels is very life-like and hopefully will inspire others to get started in drawing and painting.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

John Smith_inFL said:


> Beautiful work, as always, Anna.
> Thank you for your continued contributions to the forum. Your use of pastels is very life-like and hopefully will inspire others to get started in drawing and painting.


thank you very much


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Beauty of the soul, me,soft pastel, 40x31cm, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Listening to silence, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

To meet adventure, 40x30cm, soft pastel, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

To the shores of dreams, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Evening fairy tale, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Sunset gold, soft pastel, 40x31cm, by me, 2022


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Awesome work, Anna - I've always had this infinite love for the oceans - no matter where they are.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

John Smith_inFL said:


> Awesome work, Anna - I've always had this infinite love for the oceans - no matter where they are.


thank you very much


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Quiet evening, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Liberty, soft pastel, 30x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Way home, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Excitement, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Solace, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Catch a wave, soft pastel, 30x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## John Smith_inFL

awesome work Anna. Do you ever apply any kind of clear finish when they are done ?


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

John Smith_inFL said:


> awesome work Anna. Do you ever apply any kind of clear finish when they are done ?


no i never use fixative on finished work only between layers


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Pacific Ocean, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

To distant shores, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Pulse, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Sea space, soft pastel, 40x31cm, by me, 2022


----------



## John Smith_inFL

very nice work, Anna.
what do you use for your inspiration ?


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

John Smith_inFL said:


> very nice work, Anna.
> what do you use for your inspiration ?


thanks, I watch photos and videos with the sea and the ocean, sometimes something just comes to mind


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Towards the Sun, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Rustle of waves, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Voyage, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Resurgence, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Tenderness of dawn, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

The thunder will roll, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

The Edge, soft pastel, 40x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Dawn Magic, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Prowess, soft pastel, 30x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## Janique

These are so amazing, I love the crisp highlights of the water!


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

I’ll stay, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Pebbles, pastel pencils, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Extravaganza of the evening, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Sunny coast, soft pastel, 40x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

⁣Desire, soft pastel, 42x31cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Happy season, soft pastel, 41x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Serene Calmness, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Water, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Rejuvenation, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Radiance, soft pastel, 42x31cm, by me, 2022


----------



## Jules Pew

Nice body of work.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Peace and tranquility, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## Janique

I saw your website, and on it there seemed to be a painting with moving water? How did you do that!


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Janique said:


> I saw your website, and on it there seemed to be a painting with moving water? How did you do that!


it's a phone app Motionleap


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Sunset Sailing, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Immersed in darkness, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## Janique

So dinamic!!


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Time to think, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Far away, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Birth of a dream, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Wonderful memories, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Childhood dreams, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Time to see dolphins, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Seven seas, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Great future, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by Anna Dawson, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Against the backdrop of sunset, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

The vast profound, soft pastel, 41x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Aqua dream, soft pastel, 41x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Coastal symphony, soft pastel, 41x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Bounty, soft pastel, 41x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Serene Rebellion, soft pastel, 41x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

La Vida Marina, soft pastel, 41x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Anna - you have awesome talent in the seascapes.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

John Smith_inFL said:


> Anna - you have awesome talent in the seascapes.


It’s couple of my videos if you interesting, they in Russian but with English subtitles, maybe it’s help you


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

The touch of the waves, soft pastel, 41x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## LEE.LOCKARD

Awesomeness!! 🙏❤ I've never really worked with pastels but these are beautiful


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Conquer the ocean, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Night, sort pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Evening idyll, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Poseidon’s wrath, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## sanjaypasari

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Peaceful evening, soft pastel A3


Beautiful 😍


----------



## sanjaypasari

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Evening idyll, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022
> View attachment 69744


😍


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Rest, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Sea symphony, soft pastel, 32x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Amphitrite’s Cradle, soft pastel, 41x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Sea waltz, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Lullaby, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

H₂O, soft pastel, 41x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Power, soft pastel, 41x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Dreams Come True, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2023


----------

